# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Knee Breaker monster campaign 3.5

## WarHunter

Outside a thriving, expansive "mortal" city a gathering takes place around a bon fire. A most usual gathering is taking place on the edge of the forest. A Skaven is seeing to potential recruits to his bounty hunting guild, The Knee Breakers.

----------


## MikelaC1

A towering minotaur, more than 8 feet tall and thats not even counting his horns steps forward. Those who may have seen the old gladiator games, before they were banned cannot help but recognize the most famous, undefeated champion of the games. I am Cowdenbeath and I seek to join your guild. I am a capable warrior and even have tracking skills from my minotaur heritage. Along with bulging muscles and those impressive horns, Cowdenbeath wears a breastplate armour and carries an axe that looks like it has seen a _lot_ of use.

----------


## Doxkid

A horrid husk of a cat-creature steps forward next. "I am an accomplished arcanist in need of practice material. At this point I have little use for rewards of gold or treasure; plentiful food and no prying questions about my studies are all I would require to lend you my magic.

Call me SIN." SIN's voice cracks with every other word, but the cadence of his introduction is steady and confident.

----------


## ~Corvus~

A foul breeze blows in from an acid-bog many miles away. Though the breeze carries little power, a few shriveled leaves drop from a gnarled and twisted bush, desloate but for its many thorns. Its roots encircle a mound that looks vaguely humanoid-shaped.

----------


## Tjallen

"I-I am the great-smart *Dead-Ear*, I pay you to track-fight. We find-beat targets, break-take legs, hence name. Split-share loot-items, as leader have first-best pick." The now-named Skaven introduces himself, speaking fast and in a high-pitched voice. He stands almost 4 feet tall, hunched over and looking around twitchingly. The entirety of his body is covered in cloth, with a plague doctor mask and a softly whirring contraption strapped to his back. Behind him his long rat-tail writhes, tumbling an opaque glass bauble.

The ratling walks in small circles around *Cowdenbeath*, admiring his bulk before he recognizes the minotaur, before he continues talking in his peculiar way:
"You have questions, later-soon I give answer. Champion-Warrior leaves arena, need to fight-kill or get bored? Dead-Ear offers much-many bones to break, acceptable targets-victims, yes-yes. Good-kind Dead-Ear abides, axe feasts. Much welcome." 

*Dead-Ear* then jerks around to face SIN as he speaks, jumping slightly, before acting very hard like he did no such thing.
"What *SIN*-thing need for magics? You make big-strong explosions? Yes-yes, explosion important. Need this, much-many explosions." As he speaks of explosion magic the already jittery Skaven starts making larger and larger gestures indicating the size of imagined destruction, enthusiastic about the prospects of adding this capability to the guild. "*SIN*-thing hired. So many options, distraction-fire, death-fire, fun-fire."

Clapping his hands with a decidedly metallic sound, *Dead-Ear* continues talking joyously, this time at a bush nearby: "Your turn, we agreed-said you explain rules? No? Silent treatment, rude. Yes-yes, rules, important. We get target, sometimes must take alive, also bush is second-in-command, has many thorns, also berries. Blue-purple. Good-tasty. Yes-yes, sometimes only maim-break target. Also, must listen-obey. Order is: *Dead-Ear*, bush, you. Feed bodies to bush if not hungry-snacky. Any questions, now is time, smart-clever Dead-Ear answer."

----------


## ~Corvus~

> "bush is second-in-command, has many thorns, also berries. Blue-purple. Good-tasty. Yes-yes, sometimes only maim-break target. Also, must listen-obey. Order is: *Dead-Ear*, bush, you. Feed bodies to bush if not hungry-snacky. Any questions, now is time, smart-clever Dead-Ear answer."


The bush does not move, but the image of a color-shifting frog-man, _a Slaad_ appears in front of it. "Guuushkkaroonn'llrooom" intones the Slaad, waving a clawed hand at the ratling. Although its multi-syllabic utterance lacks the capacity for translation, the intent is clear. _I follow guard Skaven Dead-Ear._
 The slaad shifts its attention to the others. "RRaallooOoOmmnkarrlkr" _You two will do._ This voice carries uncertainty, just as the cold light of the moon might represents possibility.

----------


## MikelaC1

OOC: Im confused, isnt WarHunter the DM, and therefore by extension the person controlling controlling the Skaven?

----------


## Tjallen

OOC: No. I am the Skaven, did you not read me saying this in the recruitment thread?

----------


## WarHunter

OOC (Should I make an OOC thread? I am the dm but how often is the dm the leader of an adventuring party? I'm not looking to main character this game like that. )

----------


## MikelaC1

OOC: It just seemed confusing to me that a player seemed to be taking over the group. I have no issue with it working like that but it just wasnt what I expected and surprised me. 
Yes, an OOC thread is usually a good idea.

----------


## WarHunter

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...2#post25618772

----------


## ~Corvus~

Finally the bush uproots itself. With only verisimilitude to animal movement, the bush both grows and burns at the same rate so that it shifts its body from the roots that had embedded into the earth.

A good eye for detail would notice the now uprooted bush appears the size and shape of a medium-sized dog. A character trained in Nature might liken it to a whippit--a sleek and agile dog meant for bursts of speed--but neither known for strong personality nor physical strength. Any eye capable of vision would notice it's a moving plant, and that the end of its tail sport an array of spikes.

A hiss of burning plant-matter emits from the ash-covered mound. Past the shimmering air above it, you can see the burning vines writhe and wind into a smoldering message in the color of burning brick. The message is for anyone that can see it.

"What news do you have of the world? What news of the humans in *Broliach* nearby?

It looks curiously at the others, and a few motes of plant matter drip from its "mouth" in an attempt at congeniality.

----------


## Doxkid

"Death? Yes. 
Fire? Slightly less so. 
Explosions? Almost never.

Other arcanists specialize in a myriad of magic whilst I specialize in war magic. War_crime_ magic, typically. Speaking of which, how do you feel about collateral damage?"

----------


## MikelaC1

Cowdenbeath awaits impassively...its more than obvious just by looking at him what he does and the stories out of the gladiator arenas fill in any _grey_ areas.

----------


## ~Corvus~

These newcomers were less forthcoming than it thought, and since they obviousuly weren't blind, had directly chosen to not answer the burning question in the ground. The Battlebriar flexes its mouth, and it coughs leaves, thorns and a little bit of greyish fluid. It then speaks harshly in a voice that is not used to..._beating around the bush_. It directly addresses both *SIN* and *Cowdenbreath* leveling its spiked tail at each of them. Where did you all come from? How did you hear of us? What motivates you to seek us out, beyond a need for practice material, or...??? Minotaur-man, you are clearly strong, but what brings you here, to us? Surely neither of you are all-powerful? Surely you have a past. What motivates you to help us?

And most importantly, *What news of human settlements can you bring us? What stories or knowledge of mages? What about learning or knowing can you tell us of, so that we may work or fight or bring materials to advance the interest of making the humans pay?

ANSWER, OR DARKEN NOT THE GROUND HERE!!*

Its demand brooks no uncertainty. _Continued silence would be considered a threat_, and would be answered by the most brutal punishment *Thorn* could bring.

----------


## MikelaC1

When the gladiator games were canceled, I was granted my freedom, and while that means I can chose my own path, I also have to pay for it. Your group seems to offer the best way for my skills to be put to use. I have no past other than the games, as I was sold into them as a child. So far I have tried to steer clear of both human settlements and mages.

----------


## ~Corvus~

Seeing that the other two were still tongue-tied, the Briar circles away from them, giving them a thorny shoulder. It addresses *Cowdenbreath* and asks several questions: "Where did they cancel the gladiator games, and do you know why they canceled them? Do you have hard feelings about the folks that put on the games? And what do you know of these _Slavers_? Surely you must have seen them...a uniform, an accent, a name or knowledge from the other competitors?

----------


## Doxkid

Sin stares at the bush for a few moments. His eyes take in the plant creature from the tip of the thorns pointed at SIN to the roots that simulate feet for the creature. There's no doubt that SIN could kill it and escape; if pressed he could probably bring down at least half of the individuals here and still survive the encounter.

But to what end? He cannot zombify a bush, or preserve martial talent, or recreate a rat-folk's cunning. Not _yet_ anyway. And if he stands to gain nothing but injuries from slaying these creatures, what's the point? Pride? Can you eat that? The dignity of a higher being? Can that be raised as an undead warrior? 

He is here to find likeminded creatures, study darker and fouler magics, raise an army of powerful undead, subjugate likeminded creatures, then march on his home to establish a faction of his own; he can certainly endure having a shrub raise it's voice at him once or twice for the sake of the bigger picture.

"I hail from the south. Far south. The boundary between the Fiend-General Harr's domain and The Hateful Swine's domain, should you be aware of the subtle territories of earth-walking Fiends. Because of my _inclinations_ I am unsuited for the duties of leadership typical to my kind, and even less suited to serve under those who could make use of my skills; in recognition of my power and my value as an reusable asset I was 'invited' to explore the world for a while instead of working on controling the population and resources of the mortals in that area.

I have little interest in the politics of humans, but I did take note of a territory is suffering a drought roughly a month's travel south of here. The common people were agitated and an unusual number of scouting teams were observing the forts in the area; the makings of a war if handled poorly by the aggressors, and the makings of a beneficially unbalanced trade agreement if handled well.

Does that satisfy you? Because I would hate for this burgeoning relationship to be destroyed before it even becomes useful..."

----------


## MikelaC1

My last owner attempted to drug me and placed secret bets against me, seeing as I had never lost a match. I still won the match and the resulting scandal ended the games. I was owned by many different owners and bought and sold so many times that I lost track of names. Some treated me at least decently showing his axe and armor and to others I was just a piece of meat showing his various scars.

----------


## ~Corvus~

The bush can barely brook the level of abuse that *Cowdenbreath* details. It turns to *Dead-ear* and says "I say we bring _War-Crimes_ It chews on this word, as if it's not sure what it means, "to this corrupt and terrible place. Tell us, *Cowdenbreath*, were these gladiator games nearby? Were they held in Olufaedel?"

----------


## Tjallen

While his thorny companion converses with the newcomers, *Dead-Ear* stands completely immobilized with confusion. His hands going for different weapons one at a time in very rapid succession. While he has heard positive things about war, and crimes being just another tool. The concept of war_crimes_ baffles him to no end and triggers his fight, flight, or freeze response.
As he pulls himself together in time to hear the end of the conversation.
"Ah yes-yes, used to work near arena, smuggled in poison, roach paste in food very popular. Had monopoly before closed, good-fun times. Family lives there, have place-nest, can go-see if sell-ledger still exists. *SIN*-thing can show what these 'warcrimes' is. Yes-yes, I show explosion-fun, maybe brass-orb. But, must be careful, family finds out poor *Dead-Ear* around, will be dangerous. Much-many siblings, make heart melt. Even after replace-eat heart to escape feeling."

----------


## Doxkid

Well isn't THAT interesting?

"You do not seem terribly attached to those relatives of yours...Perhaps I could make better use of them for you? Wouldn't that be lovely? 

No competition...
Limitless territory...
And boundless honors...

All of your kind within this territory can be make to serve your will..."

----------


## Tjallen

Shaking his head violently Dead-Ear snarls: "NO! They are mine-mine, death-kill not good-enough, must kill-kill their belief-gods. More research, more magic. Need all-things."

----------


## Doxkid

"What a pity...but I suppose my craft has not reached the level of maintaining their talent yet anyway.

So it is my understanding that we would be visiting that arena? Because our Minotaur friend has stated that the arena is closed; perhaps it has reopened since his departure, but there is almost definitely a war ripe for exploitation just a few weeks travel south of here..."

----------


## Tjallen

"You craft-make things? Good, can compare-share designs. War is good-good for business, but only when done-finished, much-many deserters and bandits to find-catch. Picking-switching sides very dangerous break-lose contracts. Must-must stay neutral."

----------


## Doxkid

"Craft is mostly euphemistic, unfortunately; I work my talent in dark magic upon the living and the dead, with the result being something those with a skilled eye or an appreciation for eternal power will call 'art'. 

A war you choose to be involved in will always be good business and even during the preparation phase there is profit to be made, should you be so inclined; A general's head is worth a chariot full of gold and a prince's liberation could buy half a kingdom. Distant water cannot quell a nearby fire though. Investigating the arena and then the war in turn would ensure that there is always a task for our work and, more importantly, corpses for our fun."

----------


## Tjallen

"I-We are bounty-hunters, not mercenaries-profiteers, guild charter does not cover war-assassinations. Need much-many coins for paperwork, much-very unfair, but if want-need go into cities must maintain charter. City has best food and metal-things."

----------


## Doxkid

"Of course, of course. We can just file that under the things to be considered later then.

For now what tasks are available? We need to prove ourselves, after all; once in action it will be easy to divine the Bounty Hunters from the braggarts."

----------


## ~Corvus~

Finally, an excellent question. What, indeed, was available? The bush mumbles, We should murder the slavers until we find one with big clients. The mages with red-circle cloaks.

----------


## Tjallen

"Yes-yes, we head to the arena-city, find-track slaver-things and get revenge. Then see if old contact-friends still alive. Else see if watch-guild has bounties. No kill-murder in city, guard-things never believe self-defence, always leave alive. Hard-wrong, but is man-things way. Unless more question-things? Can talk while walk-traveling." With that, Dead-Ear starts walking, made somewhat awkward and loud by the now obviously mechanical leg waving for the others to follow.

----------


## ~Corvus~

*Thorn* chews on an idea as they walk. It speaks it's musings in a low voice; anyone with an attentive ear could hear its thoughts:

It isn't necessary that we avoid violence; rather, the humans have a tendency to dislike it, as it messes with their idea of "society" or something like that. But there are ways to inflict violence without killing too many people... 

Dead-ear, I don't like the idea of an arena contact. You should let me mulch them.

----------


## Tjallen

Dead-Ear shrugs: "Contact important, but bad-slow payer. Not much of a loss if you eat-mulch. May upset their orc-things, would need to find new-better contact. Is hard-tough."

----------


## Doxkid

"Orcs? I'll pass. I wouldn't mind creating art from a few ogres if they dare challenge me, but _mere orcs_ are far below my standards. Now Hill Giants, on the other hand..." SIN cackles at the prospect.

----------


## Tjallen

Waving a metal hand at the necromancer, Dead-Ear answers the cackling: "Do not speak-talk like this around the human-things, will bring down guard-danger. Risk guild-contact. Outside, fine, inside bad-wrong."

----------


## MikelaC1

Orcs in numbers can prove to be a challenge, but ogres and maybe a hill giant are more in our league. Cowdenbeath removes a cloth from his breastplate and start polishing and sharpening his horns.

----------


## Doxkid

"Merely speaking of my preference for combating interesting creatures will alert the guards? We will need to take action to correct the governing parties in this region later...

There is nothing else that needs my attention here. As long as food, lodging, and enemies are provided I will cooperate with your actions. We should depart immediately; the Orcs, and any Ogres or Hill Giants we find along the way, await us."

*Spoiler: OoC @Warhunter*
Show

SIN/Doxkid is Ready to Depart to the next area in the adventure.

Should we do rolls/posts/notes for our journey, or do we just appear at the next location, or...?

----------


## Tjallen

Continuing to walk, now backwards, with quick steps towards the city holding the arena Dead-Ear looks at his new employees: "Minotaur is right, half-orcs smart enough to have others fight-kill for them, hill giant easy if alone and have time. And is not about preference, is about art-craft with bodies and cackle-laughing like witch. Is taken as admission-truth of guilt. Be away from people-things when do so."

----------


## MikelaC1

I've been out of Keltor about a month now, thats when the scandal was finally resolved. They didnt give me much other than my freedom, only the arms and armor I had won and a small amount of gold. Not that the gold was much good, every time I would go somewhere to spend it, the reaction was "_Help, help, rampaging minotaur, run for your lives._" It got tiresome fast, and when I tried to use a human agent to spend the money, he just took it and never came back.

----------


## Tjallen

Still walking backwards to talk to his brand-new employees (paperwork pending) Dead-Ear looks interested at the minotaur:
"Classic trick-scam, yes-yes, you did not keep his skull-head as warning? If scary-dangerous, go far enough, human-things think adventurer-hero, stop ask-question. But must get paperwork in orden when get to city-place. We find you head-skulls for shoulder-clothes, know of good-fine tailor."

----------


## WarHunter

Keltor being a ten day journey on foot the monsterous band leaves the meeting place around the fire to start their trek through the night. Being Currently in a Temperate forest and grassland they head north towards the warmer desert region where Keltor lies. Creatures both big and small take notice of their movements, studying their intent either a threat or a treat.

----------


## Tjallen

Appearing to be a superb hunter, Dead-Ear uses his half-staff half-crossbow amalgamation to shoot at anything tasty looking, and with him being a carrion eater, this category includes almost every single living thing. While he eats several times more than what his size would suggest, the ratling shares freely once he has made sure there is enough for himself.
By way of his mechanical limbs, he manages to keep up the scavenging while keeping up with the traveling party.
Each morning he spends at least an hour tinkering away at metal, leather, and bone scraps. Mostly ending up with useless scrap he reintroduces into a cycle of use and re-use.

*Spoiler: Hunting!*
Show

Survival check to keep Dead-Ear and the others fed. DC 10 +2 for each other person to be kept fed. (1d20+17)[*28*] Dead-Ear will keep scraps of skin and bone for use in his inventions.

----------


## MikelaC1

Being part bull, Cowdenbeath can survive by grazing on grass. Being part human and bad tempered, he does prefer meat.

----------


## WarHunter

Dead ear fires a few dozen times into the forest without any warning and gathers his kills which include 2 half cooked opossums, 1 third burnt rabbit, 1 1/5th cooked raccoon mother and 3 crispy kits, 4 burnt squirrels, 2 humans, 1 young deer, and 3 crispy song birds.

----------


## ~Corvus~

Thorn is hardly more picky than Dead-eye, though it's method of hunting are less explosive. It will, however, attempt to kill dangerous plants or beasts before it attempts to harvest the land of humanoids. If worse comes to worse, it will mulch the bones of it's companions' prey.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


Survival: (1d20+8)[*15*]
Knowledge Nature: (1d20+16)[*19*]

----------


## Doxkid

Unfortunately SIN is not well equipped for either hunting or gathering. As such him main contribution to the party is using his magic to make longer lasting rations by quickly drying and partially curing the food the rest of the party acquires. When he is neither eating nor drying food he quietly explains his magic to the others, occasionally demonstrating on prey that was brought back alive.

Of course he can't use his best tricks on what will soon be his own food, so the real show must wait until he finally gets a proper human-sized Guinea Pig...

----------


## WarHunter

Thorn catches 3 rabbits, a groundhog, 4 snakes, and a hatchling triceratops

----------


## Tjallen

Dead-Ear disposes of the human bodies, after eating his fill of course, by simply throwing them to the mulching machine that is Thorn, continuing the treck towards the arena.

----------


## WarHunter

After 5 days of trekking and hunting the Knee breaker have reached a busy trail of merchant wagons.

----------


## ~Corvus~

Thorn hums with anticipation. It expects this to be a great deal of excitement for the rest of the party. It doesn't say much, but jerk its head to *Dead-Ear*. _Let's go,_  it indicates. 

The Slaad that's manifest near it fades into blue strands that flow and accumulate to blue lenses that appear over its eyes. Its feet, too, begin to accumulate the same light as nearly-transparent azure bands become an opaque sapphire. Thus prepared, it begins to lift into the air and as it walks forward it rises into the air, sixty feet up, towards the caravan.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Going to assume that it doesn't have Truthseeker goggles shaped. Thus, un-shaping Totem Avatar, and 
* shaping Truth-seeker Goggles*.

Shaped: 
Airstep Sandals (Feet Bind) - 3 essentia
Bluesteel Bracers (Arms Bind) - Allies within 90' share initiative bonus) (+8 at the moment) /+2p.ess(0)
Sighting Gloves +1 atk/+1p.ess (0)
Truthseeker Goggles - 4 essentia

30' Fly (perfect) +40' move = 70' fly (perfect)
+10 to Sense Motive (+25 total), Search (+14), Gather Information (+8)

----------


## MikelaC1

Cowdenbeath loosens his axe, and polishes up his horns, ready for any action that comes his way.

----------


## Tjallen

Upon seeing the merchants, *Dead-Ear* perks up and pulls out a handful of surprisingly well drawn images with names underneath them: Hand-drawn Wanted posters.
"Is time, if you see-spot any of these, we go have a talk-see, might be bounty-target. Is good-free lesson. If find target, say-shout, any group with bounty-thing also criminal-target, good-fun deal."
Handing out the posters, *Dead-Ear* preens as he brags about them: "Is good-best posters, bought-got from drawing-man, found sister-girl, good-best reward is posters, only pay-give few gold for each, much-good investment. Look-study close, human-things look same, but important to find close-near match."

----------


## MikelaC1

Cowdenbeath studies the pictures for a little longer before passing them on to other members. He secures his axe so that he is not approaching in a combat ready state and moves towards the caravan. Minotaurs possess a natural cunning and thus are decent at spotting things that others might miss and he looks through the crowd, trying to see if he can pick out any of the wanted criminals

*Spoiler: Spot*
Show

(1d20+13)[*19*]
(1d20+13)[*26*]
(1d20+13)[*32*]
just putting down 3 if you want more, advise.

----------


## ~Corvus~

Although *Thorn* knew the behavior of prominent tribes members well,it had trouble distinguishing humanoid to humanoid. The Animists wore tattoos around their eyes and on their calves - a feature uncommon in most humanoids - but beyond that, the bush cared little about who was what; it cared about who might lead it towards its goals.

It would watch for its mark.

----------


## WarHunter

Cowdenbeath sees someone similar to one of the female bounties but sporting a well groomed goatee and their ears are a bit pointy. The rest of the merchant carvan aren't human enough for comparison to the posters. Some too scaly and green others near the size of the minotaur himself.*Spoiler: perception results*
Show

a male half elf
 a female Yuan-Ti Pureblood
A male ogre

----------


## MikelaC1

Cowdenbeath makes his way quietly to Dead-Ear to let him know that there is one potential bounty target in the group

----------


## Tjallen

As *Cowdenbeath* approaches him, *Dead-Ear* looks at the group: "You want to arrest-fight the ogre-thing? Is good-fine target for practice." Before pulling out a frankly amateurish drawing of an undetailed ogre, with not even a name beneath but simply the words: '_dangerous ogre wanted for murder and pillaging_'.
"This what you find-see?"

----------


## MikelaC1

No, what I saw was female, not ogrish and having pointy ears and a goatee. I did see an ogre, but this picture could be any ogre and doesnt even have a name.

----------


## Doxkid

"It doesn't especially matter if this is the correct ogre; what's important is that we will get paid to bring down _a_ ogre and any civilians we kill along the way can be counted as collateral damage and/or co-conspirators of the ogre. Now then, how are these bounties be collected? Do we need to present them with a full corpse, just the target's head, all of the target's skin, or some other body part belonging to the target? What's the penalty to bringing in the wrong target?"

----------


## Tjallen

*Dead-Ear* looks at his new hires with glee, before tucking on his mask:
"We go talk-see, ogre-thing is excuse to kill if fight, but bring back alive-broken, else head is good-fine. Depends on bounty-paper. Also, good spot-see on elf-thing, hair can be changed-added, magic is good-strong for this. If not is maybe sibling-family. Good-wise to catch-talk."
With that he takes the ogre-drawing in hand, making it visible for any looking closely: "We find-talk to caravan leader, make sure elf-thing does not run-hide."
Motioning towards the caravan he heads towards the wagon most likely to have the caravan-master.

----------


## ~Corvus~

*Thorn* was not yet used to *Red-eye*'s laissez-faire approach to bounty hunting. There was one time when they'd been assigned to find several monster-hunters that were killing off too many Ankhegs in an area of platinum miners. Turned out that the beasts were useful for digging natural tunnels, and the hunters were overhunting the wrong beasts. They killed nearly 60 people that season, a good deal more than was likely needed. It's not that Thorn didn't dislike using its powers but rather that those few hours of target-hunting caused more collateral damage than it would admit to the newcomers at this time.

This was, sadly, shaping up to be another case of _accidental misunderstanding_. Not that the humans didn't deserve it--many did--but Thorn had yet to see merchants that truly lived to twist others' lives to dust the way "nobles" did. But that story was was better for another musing. Its speed afforded it a faster approach than the others' gait, and as it looped into the air, *Thorn* listened for any conversation it might be able to understand.

*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


Getting within 40' of the Caravan if needed.
(1d20+6)[*20*]: Listen
Understands Common and Elven.

----------


## WarHunter

Thorn hears the following from the caravan, with a hissing female voice "Tristan stop drinking the cargo, you barely worth the value of your face is to us. If you continue you will become a meal for Loyd and Furris on the next fullmoon." 

From tipsy masculine voice "Oof, you ruining my buzz if those two try it make sure they kill me because I don't want to be some kind were boar/wolf, I would leap from a cliff before I would lives that horror show." 

From a gruff lower voice, "Meh not much meat on him for one of us though it would be interesting to see if he would become something more messed up then me and Furris." 

An angry voice, "The last thing we need is more of your curse ridden kind roaming the lands. If Tristan got it he would like spread it to every available lass at every Inn among every place we stop. It could mean mass cleansing of common folk to keep the spread in check." 

A confused voice, "Bushes aren't suppose to move right? We might have company on the way. Some sort of cow person was peeking at us before." 

Hissing feminine voice, "Furris you fool why didn't you mention that earlier?"

The confused voice, "It left thought it didn't mean no harm." 

Hissing feminine voice, "for our scout you don't recognize another scout? Everyone hold on we are getting out of here."

The wagon accelerates away at 4 times their previous speed.

----------


## Tjallen

Smiling at the obvious admission of guilt, like resisting arrest, *Dead-Ear* simply speeds up, going from a leisurely walk to a gliding stride eating up the ground between him and the wagon. Covering five hundred feet in just under ten seconds, the bounty hunter jumps to within casual talking distance:
"Hello, I-I got questions, please stop-slow your wagon, would be shame-bad if had to force-make you. Is for training, only need talk-discuss things. Yes-yes, good-fine idea. In name of law-rules!"
The glee in his voice only slightly hidden by the slight hiss of his mask.

----------


## MikelaC1

Cowdenbeath lumbers after Dead-Ear at his best speed, which is just a bit less than his but more than the average minotaur, readying himself for the battle which is likely to occur.

----------


## WarHunter

Wagon leader yelling: "I don't want what you're selling" *Spoiler: with 15 listen check*
Show

Loyd and Furris prepare the ballista, Tristan try to do something and you get a barrel of cargo as payment, I going to cast spell of my own.

----------


## Tjallen

*Dead-Ear* calmly attaches a bundle he made fresh this morning out of scraps, to the side of the wagon before calling out to the wagon leader:
"Am selling a chance of your wagon living, only want-need talk with some of you. Have ten seconds or wagon-ballista dies. After, all get questioned, less kind, yes-yes, stop wagon."

*Spoiler: Actions and such!*
Show

Can't fail the listen check even on a 1 so not rolling, placing the bomb is an immediate action and takes a dc (1d20+17)[*18*] search or spot check to locate.
Intimidate to get him to stop the wagon I guess (1d20+9)[*26*] 

Time for initiative maybe?

----------


## WarHunter

Tristan: "*hiccups* get off my ride! Get that trash off cart." Summons a fiendish large centipede that skitters along the wagon to the bomb taking it straight to the dead-ear.

Wagon master: "This is my ride, time for full speed." She casts longstrider upon the horse.

Loyd: "firing" the ogre takes aim at the minotaur and releases the ballista bolt through the air. 
(1d20+6)[*18*] 
*Spoiler: if hits*
Show

(3d8)[*10*]

----------


## MikelaC1

Seeing his quarry attempting to escape, Cowdenbeath breaks into a charge, aiming for the horse. At the last minute he lowers his head and gores the horse with his massive horns.

*Spoiler: CHARGE!!!*
Show

(1d20+16)[*26*] gore charge attack & (4d6+12)[*28*] damage

----------


## Doxkid

"So you have chosen death. _Excellent._"

Sin steps through the void, vanishing from his position near the Ratfolk to appear just over a two meters away from the wagon. One of his massive claw-hand twists and jumps and snaps to form arcane mudra while the other brings a tiny flickering flame before SIN's mouth. After a moment of preparation the necro-fiend exhales harshly over the flame to conjure a great gust of toxic gas that washes over the wagon and its inhabitants.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Swift Action: Sin using the Savage Trait ability 'Blink Cut' to move within 10 or so feet of the wagon. Blink Cut is now on a (1d4+1)[*3*] round CD, but cannot be used unless SIN was NOT damaged the previous round.

Standard: Sin casts Nauseating Breath, creating a 30 foot Cone of toxic vapors. All creatures within this area must make a Fort Save DC 22 or be Nauseated for (1d6)[*4*] rounds. The spell does not leave any toxic clouds or other such residue.

Move Action: Sin jogs toward the Wagon (30ft movespeed), hopefully getting slightly ahead of it

----------


## ~Corvus~

*Thorn* was on its way to return to its party when the caravanners talked of it, so it became a bush for a few moments *Spoiler: disguise*
Show

Base +18 Disguise check. Not going to roll for this; will use a *19*.
Shifting away 3 essentia from Airstep Sandals and into Sighting Gloves (+4 damage)


When the lycanthropes protest, Thorn moves again, not caring about others seeing it. With a speed nearly twice that of a horse, it can easily flank the caravanners opposite *Sin* with its own attack: it shakes it's body as a dog might do to shed water, but instead thorns spread out in a wide cone.
*Spoiler: area attack!*
Show


DC 19 Reflex in 30' cone or (3d6+9)[*17*]+1 Piercing damage to each caught in breath; save takes half of *18*

----------


## WarHunter

Wagon master "*gagging* unless you want to take an Astral trip with us I would stand back." As she shoves a bag into a bag there is bright light and the wagon, it's cargo, and occupants disappear.

----------


## Tjallen

Dead-Ear briefly considers going with them but thinks better of it as he jumps back away from the madman. As they disappear in a flash of magic, he simply shakes his head at this development, before simply looking for any part of the wagon or road that looks interesting while waiting for the others to catch up.

*Spoiler: Search!*
Show

(1d20+17)[*26*] search check for anything interesting left behind by the magic portal thing.

----------


## WarHunter

Dead-ears finds most of the ballista, the injured horse, a Pin smelling of dragons, a Butt smelling of wine, a bale of orchard grass, and a small crate reeking of cheese.

----------


## Tjallen

*Dead-Ear* quickly hauls the stuff over to the horse, before claiming most of the cheese for himself 'As is the right of the leader' he says, letting the others decide on the distribution of the other items.
"Was good-fine idea, weird-strange way to run-leave."

----------


## Doxkid

"Remove any viable meat from the horse. I have a use for it's skeleton." Sin reaches out a claw crackling with dark magic and slaps the horse.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Standard Action: Charnel Touch (deals negative energy damage, usable at-will)
Attack Roll: (1d20+10)[*24*]
Damage roll: (1d6+9)[*10*]

----------


## WarHunter

The horse, already injured neighs in pain has more of its life slips away. It's strength leaving it, it falls on to its side. The look of absolute panic in its eyes, it lies very still only faintly breathing.

----------


## Doxkid

Sin slaps the horse with a palmful of negative energy one more time; he will NOT be denied his trophy.
*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Standard Action: Charnel Touch (deals negative energy damage, usable at-will)
Attack Roll: [roll]1d20+10[roll]
Damage roll: (1d6+9)[*12*]

----------


## WarHunter

The horse withers under your assault causing it to spasm in death throws. *Spoiler: attacks*
Show

hoof1(1d20+1)[*19*]damage(1d6+1)[*6*]
hoof2(1d20+1)[*18*]damage(1d6+1)[*5*]

----------


## ~Corvus~

*Thorn* begins to inspect the magical residue. It's voice once again sounds like moss being pulled off a tree. I wonder...are they working for mages? Is that how they escaped?

----------


## WarHunter

Thorn thinks he finds magical residue.

The party may hear something further down the road. *Spoiler: dc 17 listen*
Show

Where that wagon at? Was the tip about the expensive cargo ladened wagon a bust. 
Going to make that inn keeper pay back what we gave him and a little extra.

----------

